# 5 best Ring of Honor shows ever



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

manhattan Mayham 1 
Better Then Our Best
FYF Liverpool and Finale
Unified

There is five that are very highly praised by fans. personally wouldn't have any in my top 5 besides maybe Unified lol.

My favorite recent shows are Manhattan Mayham 4 and Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemeys 2


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ & Glory By Honor V Night 2


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

1. Death Before Dishonor 4 

2. SuperCard of Honor I

3. Joe vs Kobashi - Need I say more?

4. Final Battle 2006 

5. Punk: The Final Chapter


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Maybe not the 5 best shows but 5 awesome shows none the less.
1.Supercard of Honor I(Two near 5* matches and some other solid matches)
2.Joe vs Kobashi(It may be considered a one match show because of how insanely amazing that one match is but Gibson vs. Yang and a 3-way elimination match help add to the package) 
3.Manhattan Mayhem II(Contains one of the best matches from one of RoH's greatest rivalries. Along with a great tag team main event that set up one of ROH's most epic matches)
4.Supercard of Honor IV(Hard hitting action throughout the DVD. And it possibly contains wrestling's 2009 MOTY.Oh, and did I mention Kamala.WIN)
5.Death Before Dishonor VII: Night 1(I don't believe it has any MOTYC but it is one of the most consistent wrestling cards I have seen. The action is top notch throughout)
H.M.:
-Allied Forces(The show isn't amazing but it includes the Joe vs Punk Trilogy. Granted I am not sure if you would want to review matches that are praised so much)


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Stringer said:


> ^ & Glory By Honor V Night 2


I thought about it right before I typed up the list then forgot about it. GBH V Night 2 and SCOH 1 & 3 are the main one's I missed.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Not the best but 5 recent DVDs

ROH Final Battle 2010
http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=478

ROH Allied Forces (For the Joe vs Punk Trilogy)
http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=452

ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII (2 Shows for One)
http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=161

ROH Glory By Honor 8
http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=138

ROH Double Feature II
http://www.rohstore.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=125


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

*Supercard Of Honor III*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Better Than Our Best
Northern Navigation
Supercard Of Honor
Supercard Of Honor III
Supercard Of Honor V
Fifth Year Festival Liverpool
Fifth Year Festival Finale
Man Up
Manhatten Mayhem
Manhatten Mayhem IV
Glory By Honor V Night 2
Final Battle 2006
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2
Driven 2007
Dragon Gate Challenge II
Death Before Dishonor VI
Final Battle 2008
Death Before Dishonor VIII

Obviously not a top 5 but those are the shows that I'd consider essential and the very best of the best.*


----------



## Generation-Now (Feb 21, 2010)

Manhattan Mayhem (2005)
Better Than Our Best (2006)
Unified (2006)
Good Times, Great Memories (2007)
Driven (2007)

There's a ton of other shows I would recommend, but if I really had to cut it down to five, these would be my picks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

My top 5, in chronological order.

Manhattan Mayhem (2005)
Better Than Our Best (2006)
Fifth Year Festival: Finale (2007)
Man Up! (2007)
Northern Navigation (2008)


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

!. Manhattan Mayhem - Top to bottom amazing card, with a lot of exciting moments, especially Ki/Cide vs. Joe/Lethal. Also a fun dog collar match with Punk and Rave. Not a dull moment on the show in my opinion.

2. Glory By Honor V Night 2 - Dragon/KENTA is still one of my favorite matches. Ever. Not to mention Marufuji/McGuinness, and a fun undercard as well.

3. Manhattan Mayhem II - I may be a little bias since I was there live but this is one of my favorite ROH shows I've ever seen. Dragon/Morishima was phenomenal, Steen/Generico vs. Briscoes was awesome, and I really enjoyed Aries/Strong/Evans. Not to mention many other great matches.

4. Death Before Dishonor VI - I loved the four way main event for the title. Not to mention Steen/Generico vs. Murder City Machine Guns. Once again, another consistently great card.

5. Honor Takes Center Stage Night 1 - Strong/Richards from this show is my favorite of all their encounters, fantastic match, not to mention the amazing tag match with KOW vs. WGTT.

Theres plenty of others but those are probably my top 5.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hard to narrow it down to 5 but:

Supercard of Honor
Supercard of Honor III
Better Than Our Best
Death Before Dishonor VI
FYF: Finale

Would be the first ones that come to mind for me.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Shows that haven't been metioned yet:

Man Up (2007)-The first ever Ladder War match to end the Briscoes vs. Steen & Generico fued.Morishima vs. Danielson 2, 4 Way Match with Hero vs. Claudio vs McGuinness vs. Marufuji,and the Reliance vs. NRC One on One single matches.

Final Battle (2008)- Fight Without Honor to end the Morishima vs. Danielson fued in a brutal match. Marufuji vs McGuinness 2, Black vs Aries, Briscoes vs. Saski & Nakajima and 6 Man Tag with Roddy,Stevens, & Albright vs Sweet & Sour Inc.

Northern Navigation (2008)- Steen vs. McGuinness, Danielson vs. Castagnoli, Roddy vs. Marufuji, Stevens vs. Go.

Supercard of Honor III (2008)-The last DragonGate 6 Man Tag Match in ROH, Aries vs. McGuinness, BxB Hulk & Shingo vs. Steenerico, Briscoes vs. Age of the Fall, fun Stevens vs. Roddy brawl.

Death Before Dishonor V Weekend (2007)-Steenerico vs Briscoes & NRC vs Resilience in Street Fights, Two Good Morishima ROH Title Matches, a fun McGuinness vs Hero match along with Danielson vs. Quackenbush on Night 1 and Steenerico vs Briscoes in 2 single matches along with Danielson vs Sydal on Night 2


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Supercard of Honor III (Aries/Nigel near 5 stars as well as many matches 4 or better)
2. Glory by Honor V night 2 (many 4+ star matches)
3. Manhattan Mayhem (not any MOTYC but a great top to bottom show)
4. Better than Our Best (not any MOTYC but a great top to bottom show)
5. Death Before Dishonor VI (not any MOTYC but a great top to bottom show)


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

ROH One Year Anniversary is one of the very best for me. Phenomenal AJ/Ki/London 3 Way and unexpected riot in the public. Great show but a little bit forgotten by the fans.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Supercard of Honor
Better Than Our Best
FYF: Liverpool
FYF: Finale
Supercard of Honor III


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Man Up!
Rising Above '08
Better Than Our Best
Tag Wars '08
Unified

(Maybe)


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

1. Final Battle 2010.(The end of one of the best storylines in the history of the company.)
2. Glory By Honor VIII.(The farewell of Danielson & McGuinness).
3. Crowning a Champion. (First ROH World Title Match).
4. Supercard of Honor IV.(KENTA Vs Richards FTW).
5. Death Before Dishonor VIII. (One of the bests cards ever, there wasn't even a bad match).


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Better Than Our Best smokes 'em all.
It has:
no boring matches
several great matches
a climatic finale to a feud
star attractions
puro attractions
a truly heated interpromotional angle
stables that mattered



Other candidates:
Nowhere to Run
The Final Showdown
Supercard of Honor II
Supercard of Honor III
Honor Takes Center Stage Pt. 1
Generation Next


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> 2. Glory By Honor VIII.(The farewell of Danielson & McGuinness).


Easily one of the bottom 3 matches between them and NYC sucked ass that night.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

topper1 said:


> Easily one of the bottom 3 matches between them and NYC sucked ass that night.


Behind Unified and Rising Above, I think that was their best match.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

topper1 said:


> Easily one of the bottom 3 matches between them and NYC sucked ass that night.


Historically significant show.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> Behind Unified and Rising Above, I think that was their best match.


6 year and Weekend of Champions shit on it. The dead crowd and no title or really any meaning behind why they were wrestling hurt it quite a bit.



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Historically significant show.


Historically significant show . Could say that about many show's doesn't mean something like SCOH 3 isn't way better.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

topper1 said:


> Any meaning behind why they were wrestling hurt it quite a bit.


Any mean?, that was their last show, they were the best rivals for each other. Do you really need a meaning?


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> Any mean?, that was their last show, they were the best rivals for each other. Do you really need a meaning?


We are compairing to there other contest which for the most part had storylines going into them and hot crowds. this match has nothing going for it both men were faces and the crowd was dead.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, the GBH 8 match sucked as far as Danielson/McGuinness matches go. A nice tribute, but they did so, so much better. Maybe the worst match apart from the SOTF qualifier in 2007.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It also didn't help that Danielson and Nigel did nothing but tread water in their last several months, even longer for Danielson.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Treading water is an overstatement for what Nigel did after he lost the belt.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Nigel vs Danielson at from GB:VIII is still a very good match. Clearly it wasn't their best by far but I thought it was a nice send-off for the long-time rivals. And this guy started this thread so he could have good shows to review. The final match of a current WWE superstar in a company he built up seems like a pretty good idea. Plus it included Ladder War II and solid matches throughout.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

GBH 8 was top to bottom probably the most disappointing show in ROH history. Not a single match was as good as it looked on paper. Definitely not a top five ROH show and probably closer to the bottom than the top.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Wow. I guess I just didn't feel that way at all. The only true disappointment I had was Kingston vs Hero.And I didn't find it horrid just not even close to as good as it could have been. But that's just my thought.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Martyn said:


> ROH One Year Anniversary is one of the very best for me. Phenomenal AJ/Ki/London 3 Way and unexpected riot in the public. Great show but a little bit forgotten by the fans.


That show also has the worst match i've ever seen anywhere and its the main event.

Well seeing as I haven't really been following post 2009 here goes. 

Glory by Honor V, Night 2
Supercard of Honor 1
Driven
Death Before Dishonor IV
Better Than Our Best


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Better Then Our Best is one of my favorite professional wrestling shows of the past decade in ALL companies, let alone just Ring of Honor. Just an amazing show.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Is there anywhere to get 
Supercard of Honor III
Driven
Death Before Dishonor IV
Glory By Honor V Night 2
besides ebay?


----------

